# General > Genealogy >  Free Church School House, Castletown

## Swanson85

Not sure if I'm posting this in the right place, but worth a try.  I am looking for photo's of the Free Church School House which was once situated on the site of the current Free Church on the main street.  My Grandad, who sadly passed away last Wednesday, used to live there.  We only have photo's of family taken outside the front door, so would be grateful to have a picture of the building itself if anyone knows where I might find one.  I believe the church services used to take place in one half of the building and my Great Grandparents lived in the other half as caretakers.

Thanks

----------


## skidandys

There is still a Miss Swanson who was a teacher in Castletown who lived there with her parents and still lives in the village. I will try to get her address and post it here for you.

----------


## Swanson85

Thanks, but Miss Swanson (Mary) is my Great Aunt, my Grandad's Sister.  She hasn't come across a photo of the School House as yet.

----------


## Kingetter

I've no idea about the building, but maybe you can get help through this -

http://www.castletownheritage.co.uk/

James.

----------


## Swanson85

Thanks for your help, have sent them an email

----------


## Swanson85

Hi,

I've received an email from someone connected to the Castletown Heritage society and it appears they have found a picture.  Waiting for it to be sent electronically, and hopefully it's what I'm looking for.  Thanks to all that posted for their help!!! :Smile:

----------


## Swanson85

Haven't received the picture  :Frown:  so still looking

----------


## Kingetter

> Haven't received the picture  so still looking


 
If I'm in the area, I might be able to take pics myself.

James.

----------


## Swanson85

Thanks, but it was knocked down many years ago to make way for the new Free Church on the Main Street

----------


## Kingetter

Have sent you a pm.

----------

